# My latest Mod!!! PICS!!!



## marv (Mar 31, 2003)

What do you guys think? Pimp?


----------



## marv (Mar 31, 2003)

2


----------



## marv (Mar 31, 2003)

3


----------



## marv (Mar 31, 2003)

4


----------



## marv (Mar 31, 2003)

5


----------



## marv (Mar 31, 2003)

6


----------



## marv (Mar 31, 2003)

7


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Interesting Mod. I can honestly say that I have never seen that before. IMO, it is more suited for a civic, it doesn't belong on a M3:thumbdwn:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

You said it yourself: "Just say no to r i c e r s..."


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I hope this is a joke :rofl: :dunno:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

ok..now for the big question...how many HP gain for that mod? :bigpimp: 

i have to say...it looks pretty cheese ball on an M3...unique definitely and quite originally. but who am i to say. after all you are the one with the M3 not me.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

ChrisTO said:


> *ok..now for the big question...how many HP gain for that mod? :bigpimp:
> 
> i have to say...it looks pretty cheese ball on an M3...unique definitely and quite originally. but who am i to say. after all you are the one with the M3 not me. *


After seeing that mod....how do we know its a real M3


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

I like it. 

In a ghetto fabulous sorta way....

Looks kinda UFO'ey too.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I can't believe the response from m3urthy, he is acutally going to go out and buy a bunch of LED crap :rofl:

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=80531&perpage=20&pagenumber=1


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I think you've been watching too much X-Files.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *I can't believe the response from m3urthy, he is acutally going to go out and buy a bunch of LED crap :rofl:
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=80531&perpage=20&pagenumber=1 *


My gosh.... he said he's getting 6 of them... watch... he's gonna blow his fuse and then go "huh? what happened?"


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

:stupid: :loco: PUKE!


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

:thumbup: Yay for creativeness.

:thumbdwn: But I don't think it looks good on a BMW.

I gave up wanting to make my cars look like they were a Star Trek ship when I was 19. :eeps:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *I can't believe the response from m3urthy, he is acutally going to go out and buy a bunch of LED crap :rofl:
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=80531&perpage=20&pagenumber=1 *


This is pretty funny though. The guy is purposely trying to make his M3 r1cey for a show in June to try to win a trophy. LOL, once the neon valve stem caps and wiper covers go on, he'll be partly there. Add a five foot wing, a 4" diameter exhaust, vinyl green flame stickers on the side, a ton of NOS stickers and then he'll be about 3/4 of the way there.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

that's not my bag, but man this board is self righteous.

"bimmerfest... bringing the BMW community together"


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Geez!! This board, sometimes . . .

It's a CONVERTIBLE! He didn't buy it for the track.

Personally, I wouldn't do it. But if you like it, that's really all that matters. It's sure to get attention and it is definately distinctive. If that's what you want out of your convertible M3, it's a good mod. If you like "show," its a good mod.

What was m3urthy's response? The post seems to have been deleted before I got here.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

x 100


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

*If it were orange...*

Don't give Bangle any more ideas. Look at the Z4.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

rwg said:


> *Geez!! This board, sometimes . . .
> 
> It's a CONVERTIBLE! He didn't buy it for the track.
> 
> ...


His response was he was gonna go and buy like 6 of them.

for a "show" mod, it was an awfully ghetto install. real show quality should not be visible like that. wires visible and going into one socket adapter split into 2? :tsk:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

This HAS to be a great PhotoShop effort. A little late for April Fool's day though.

:lmao:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> *This HAS to be a great PhotoShop effort. A little late for April Fool's day though.
> 
> :lmao: *


Actually.... did you see the pics on the other thread over at Fanatics? I don't think this was a P'Shop jobbie...


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

What next? Gucci seat covers? Oh, someone already did that...

:dunno:


----------



## fso_BamBam (Dec 9, 2002)

I hope this is a joke. :tsk: 

I can see this in a Japanese subcompact, but not in a BMW, and definitely not in an M3. :thumbdwn:


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Someone cover Bangle's eyes ... he's like Mikey ... he likes it!!!!!!!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

fso_BamBam said:


> *I hope this is a joke. :tsk:
> 
> I can see this in a Japanese subcompact, but not in a BMW, and definitely not in an M3. :thumbdwn: *


speaking of "sub compact" anyone notice how cramped it really is in the back seat of the 3 Series sedans/coupes/cabs ... I mean I knew this goin into the purchse but have never had to sit in the rear of my car before... I was cleaning the inside the of the back window and was thinking how unhappy of a passenger I'd be if I was riding back there.... just an observation


----------



## PrinceOfDarknes (Mar 19, 2003)

Why do people insist on buggering these cars. That is what Honda Civics are for.


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Hmmm,*

No, I don't like it as is, but what if it was used as a turn-indicator with orange leds?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes that looks great marv!!!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2002)

Marv, I sent you a PM to get more information on your setup. I would like to do the same thing to my m3. Please get back to me when you can


Thanks


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Amir said:


> *Marv, I sent you a PM to get more information on your setup. I would like to do the same thing to my m3. Please get back to me when you can
> 
> Thanks *


:tsk:

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?threadid=80531


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *:tsk:
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?threadid=80531 *


That's not me


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Amir said:


> *That's not me  *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Amir said:


> *That's not me  *


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Let me see....if you changed the light to red and moved it to the front of the car it could be the next KITT :yikes: 

Sorry, not a fan. :thumbdwn:


----------

